# Scout the Foster!



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Scout is an awesome dog. I have really enjoyed fostering her. She is VERY ready to be in her forever home!!










Scout needs:
- To go running/hiking 3-5 miles a day on leash. Being part Northern breed, she must stay on leash. Currently we do 2-3 miles a day and I know she needs more than that. She's my lean, doofy running machine.

- To have a human that can be with her most of the day, every day.

- A mellow older male dog companion. No female dogs and no dog parks/daycares please. She is great with all size of male dogs, but of course should never be left loose unsupervised with any animal.

- A JOB! She’s currently doing some casual Schutzhund obedience and protection work. She is very smart and would LOVE to continue doing what she is doing. We are having a total BLAST training!! She has a wonderful nose and would excell at sport tracking.
Or agility would be another sport she would enjoy immensely, she's even done some foundation work in agility! She has gorgeous focus on her handler and is very smart. Some free lessons with my trainer to get you started could be arranged if you are local (Boise, ID area). This is NOT a dog that will be content laying around the house all day. If you are an active person this would be a great opportunity for both you and Scout!!!

- If she must be left unsupervised she needs to be properly crated, with a locking caribiner securing the crate as she knows how to open the latch. She cannot be left outside in even a well fenced yard loose unsupervised, period. She does do very well on a proper tie-out set up for very short periods of time. She is used to both cable and chain set-ups.

- High quality grain free kibble OR The Honest Kitchen dehydrated food. She is currently eating homemade prey model raw and thriving. Of course continuing raw would be ideal.
She’s got that sensitive sled dog tummy and can’t handle any grains, so be sure you can afford to feed her what she needs!

- I’ve socialized her very heavily with people, done lots of confidence building exercises, and take her everywhere. She is great in all situations for me and would walk through fire for someone she cares about. This socialization with people should be continued throughout her life!!

- She is awesome at the groomer’s to boot!

**To adopt Scout I have an adoption application that we'll discuss together after you fill it out. Her background is pretty lengthy, so we'll discuss that then as well. I am also requiring a home check and she will be adopted out on a binding contract to ensure she safely returns to me should anything not work out.
It sounds like a lot, but this dog has been passed around way too much before coming to me. She needs a true forever home and I will do everything I can to ensure that.
For an out of area home I'm sure with the rescue she's courtesy listed with and whoever else would be willing we could arrange a home check and transport very easily!!

**I have advertised her adoption fee as being $150, but I would be more than willing to waive that for a sport home that can provide a lot more activity and training than I've been able to (we're pretty active, but she'd like more!) and is willing to provide me with proof of said activities and regular updates on her.

**She's utd on all vaccines until 2013 and current on Interceptor/Frontline Plus. I will send her Interceptor and Frontline with her of course.

**She comes with all basic supplies: her wire folding kennel, two collars, leash, slip lead, food/water bowls, brushes, detangling spray, toys, bed, DAP diffuser (my neighbors upstairs keep having domestic disputes...), etc. I will even give you a box of Biobag dog poo bags if you want. You can also buy her agitation harness and the 10ft line I got for working from me... I'm too poor to give those away, but they weren't horribly expensive.

Her courtesy listings with Moonsong Mals: SCOUT
Adopt a Pet :: SCOUT - Boise, ID - Belgian Tervuren/Husky Mix

PM/Email me if you are interested and I can email you an adoption app and we can set up a time to meet and talk about Scout!

I really, really need to get her placed as soon as possible as things are very tight for me. Any help at all with finding her a home would be greatly appreciated.
I didn't need to take on a foster, but she was too good a dog for me to let end up in the shelter that would've just euthanized her.

She's got quite a bit of training and socialization under her belt now and is ready to THRIVE in the right forever home.

There are more pics on her courtesy listings too!!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

What a lucky girl to have a fosterer like you! I thought scout was your dog :tongue:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well she sure gets treated like my dog! 

My friend's mom got her because of how awesome Lily is... needless to say that didn't really pan out. She probably could handle her now that she's got training on her, but a sport home would be better. Its just really not a good time for me to have two permanent dogs, thats about the only reason she isn't staying.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Oh she is ADORABLE!:biggrin1: Good luck to her in finding a new home!:smile: She is CERTAINLY a VERY lucky dog having a foster home like yours!:biggrin:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Scout is a beautiful girl. You should have no problem finding her a forever home!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, Scout is absolutely gorgeous. I also thought Scout was yours! Never would have thought she was a foster. I hope she finds the perfect home!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow could she have gotten a dog that needed more work than those 2 breeds, I think not. Would sure make a nice dog for the right person, to bad you can't keep her you have done so much work on her. Do you go to classes for the Schutzhund or is this some thing you do?


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I know huh. I love the mix, but it sure is not for most people.

Yeah she's really fun and she is so bonded to me its scary. I may be screwed irregardless.

I do obedience on my own, haven't done much formal lately but I'm pretty hardcore on basic daily life OB so they are both very well mannered in public and at home. We work one on one with a very good trainer for protection, they are both still mostly on the tug but Scout has been introduced to the puppy sleeve. He's a former K9 officer, has competed at national levels in both French Ring and Schutzhund, and is very very positive with the dogs. I have not been impressed with what I've seen in the local clubs, so I do not train with them... I'd rather my dogs have a positive experience. Its more about fun for us than formal sport. I just like to work dogs. :smile:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

So we may have something pending.

My friend's mom (who orginally got her from her first adopter in MT) and I had a really good talk yesterday. The story I was given by my best friend of me taking her or she has to go to rescue/shelter was apparently very different from the story she gave her mother whom I'm also friends with. She was thinking she'd end up with both her daughter's little RR who is freakishly attached to her and Scout... her daughter said I was too attached to let Scout go and vice a versa. So! They really had no chance to bond or anything because things were so chaotic then lifewise, but things are different in her situation now and Scout herself is very different after all the socialization/training I've given her. I really think it could work. She'll have to go back to kibble, but at least it will be grain free. She'll still get brushed often and everything. We are going to do a trial run and see how it goes. I feel pretty bittersweet of course because I'm very attached, but I think it will be good if it works.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, good luck. Crossing my fingers, toes and legs for you guys!!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I think I'm going to have to turn her down. She just doesn't have any sort of control over or working relationship with her current dog. He is way too smart and he's in charge. I can't put Scout in a situation where she will be bullied by him and her health/training needs will not be met. I feel she would regress a lot in living in that situation even with the improvements that have happened over there and I have to put her somewhere that is right because bless her heart she would just endure it instead of throwing a fit so she got sent back to me.

I saw a really pretty polka dot Adopt Me collar on Collarmania's Ready to Wear page and messaged Lisa asking if she could make me one with a sturdier buckle that would fit Scoutini. We're on a pretty tight budget, but maybe that would help her get seen by good peoples while we're out and about. :smile:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

So I pretty much had a panic attack the first time she wore her "Adopt Me" collar.... Screw it, we all know I'll never trust anyone but myself to take good enough care of her.

Modeling said "Adopt Me" collar









My concession to defeat, a modified Gertrude's Son from Ella's Lead









Not great, but there it is on Scout. Lily is wearing her "For Ella" collar.


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

So you're keeping her? I am just seeing this thread now, she is sooo beautiful!!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I am thinking so. I'll worry a lot less if I just keep her. Thank you! I think so too, but I'm biased! She's really fun to work too! :smile:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

So, you've finally admitted it to yourself huh? I'm honestly so thrilled for Scout, she's a lucky pup, found her perfect owner, that's awesome. Are you having a party to celebrate??


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Lol, I think the fancy Ella's Lead collar was our little celebration.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Good for you. I think you'll both be happier.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

She's such a beautiful girl...good for you! Also, looks like she's a good buddy for Lily..."Bossom Buddies".


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks. Hah, well Lily would much prefer to not share me given the option. But she's gotten pretty bonded with Scout so at least that is easier now.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well its official, her status on the Moonsong page has been changed to Adopted!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

She's a gorgeous girl! Congrats of making her "official"


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

We all knew all along that she was yours! Congratulations on your 'official' adoption!


----------

